# Woman and child lost to car accident in the lochsa



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That guy's going to have massive survivor's guilt.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohh man that would be devastating can't imagine the pain. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> That guy's going to have massive survivor's guilt.





> Police say 29-year-old Boone Hallmark fell asleep while driving at 3 a.m. on July 2 on U.S. Highway 12, and the car went into the river.
> Police say Hallmark tried to help the victims, but was washed out of the vehicle and survived.


I have guilt commonly just being a guy when another guy screws up double double.

For most boaters on this forum it's more likely that they could get hurt on the highway than in the river. (Not saying these folks were boaters ....)
That's not me but I think honestly most here are very safe on the water minus the booze ......
Be safe driving and don't be afraid to gently force a driver rotation for alertness.

All the Best.


----------

